# Hyphenated-Americans



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.

You are either an AMERICAN or you AREN'T. A house divided amongst itself cannot stand. You cannot have a loyalty to another place, or another philosophy and still have the proper amount of loyalty to the United States of America. It's one or the other boys and girls.

I can tell you every single country that my ancestors came to this country from. However, I hold no loyalty to any of that handful of countries. I may have the blood of those peoples in my veins but I am not attached to any of them. I learned this lesson very early on in my life, from my great-grandmother.

Her family had been here in the United States since the 17th Century. In 1980, at nearly 90 years old. she failed to fill out her US Census documents and received a visit from a Census Worker. She ended up throwing him out of her home after cursing him out in her living room. Her reason.... He refused to list AMERICAN as her heritage on the form. Even after she'd explained to him that her family had come here more than three centuries earlier. That had a profound affect on the thought process of a certain 6 year old great-grandson of hers. 

So what do you folks think? Should we be focusing on these hyphenations of our heritage, or should we actually be forcing people who come to this country to actually become a part of this country, and not remain even partially loyal to other nations, religions, etc... in addition to (or often in place of) loyalty to the United States?


----------



## del (Jul 24, 2011)

i think you're an asshole-american

keep up the good work


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2011)

Only 29 more people needed for The Ignore List to hit triple digits!

C'mon peeps!  Do your part for The Goal!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2011)

del said:


> i think you're an asshole-american
> 
> keep up the good work




I'm an Ignore-List-American.   Double Hyphenation is the New Black.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 24, 2011)

Im a dual national and carry two passports to prove it, hate me all you want butt...

I have to hyphenate, it would be wrong not to.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Im a dual national and carry two passports to prove it, hate me all you want butt...
> 
> I have to hyphenate, it would be wrong not to.



So far as I'm concerned the idea of dual-nationalism is completely and totally undefendable. There is no way on this planet that I could ever trust anyone who holds dual citizenship. The fact that the United States even allows such a thing disgusts me. Even as it means that I have a cousin and her daughter that I go out of my way to avoid having contact with for just that reason. She married a gentleman from Brazil and moved there for a couple years. I know her daughter has dual citizenship and I believe my cousin does as well. So I avoid having anything to do with them.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i think you're an asshole-american
> ...


*ahem* I believe I have the distinction of being the only USMBer that made his ignore list twice.


----------



## Tank (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude, you're a dick


----------



## lilbug (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think it's necessary or even right to insist folks deny their own heritage in order to prove their loyalty here.  They are who they are.  If they demonstrate loyalty to the US in their attitudes, actions and the way they live their lives, that's really all that matters.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Dude, you're a dick



If you're just figuring that out, I'm not sure what you've been reading for the last several months.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

lilbug said:


> I don't think it's necessary or even right to insist folks deny their own heritage in order to prove their loyalty here.  They are who they are.  If they demonstrate loyalty to the US in their attitudes, actions and the way they live their lives, that's really all that matters.



I disagree, vehimently. Given the opportunity I would cut off ALL forms of communication between the United States and every other nation on the planet. There's nothing out there that we need.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 24, 2011)

Im sure they are completely gutted.

 As far as loyalty, i cant be loyal to a country that says it ok to murder the unborn butt not those on death row.

I cant be loyal to a country that says the voting rights act only applies to some and not others based on race.

I cant be loyal to a country that allows the media to be so in bed with a political party that the very future of the sovereignty of the Nation in question is in peril.

Dual nationality gave me the freedoms being a aMerican does not anymore.

How sad is that? Loyalty? Right, to whom? The Democrat party?

No, im not a union thug thanks anyways.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> Im sure they are completely gutted.



Doesn't make a difference whether they are or not. Right and Wrong have no emotional attachments.



BoycottTheday said:


> Dual nationality gave me the freedoms being a aMerican does not anymore. How sad is that? Loyalty? Right, to whom? The Democrat party? No, im not a union thug thanks anyways.



LOL. I'm neither a Democrat nor a Republican. I'm not even in favor of Democracy. I'm an Authoritarian, politically.


----------



## lilbug (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's necessary or even right to insist folks deny their own heritage in order to prove their loyalty here.  They are who they are.  If they demonstrate loyalty to the US in their attitudes, actions and the way they live their lives, that's really all that matters.
> ...



Then, why are you here a member of this board.  Seems to me that's a choice and doesn't really seem that you're open to anyone's thoughts but your own anyway since there are so many folks on your ignore list.  I don't get being a member of a forum discussion board and then limiting the folks you wish you to converse with, but then, I guess I don't have to get it.  Rant on, and feel free to place my name among the folks on your ignore list.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

lilbug said:


> Then, why are you here a member of this board, talking with, oh my gosh...Americans?



One should always keep one's friends close, and one's enemies even closer. One must understand one's enemy in order to be able to combat that enemy. It's also a means of venting anger, rage, and frustration rather than mailing a box of gasoline and fertilizer to everyone who pisses me off.  



lilbug said:


> Seems to me that's a choice and doesn't really seem that you're open to anyone's thoughts but your own anyway since there are so many folks on your ignore list.  I don't get being a member of a forum discussion board and then limiting the folks you wish you to converse with, but then, I guess I don't have to get it.  Rant on, and feel free to place my name among the folks on your ignore list.



I'm not really open to any philosophy other than my way of looking at things. I never have been. All I'm here to do is to vent my frustrations and to provide people with the opportunity to see the Right philosophy. That way when they stand in front of their Maker they cannot claim "I didn't know any better."

Sorry, the Ignore List does not take requests. You'll have to earn your way onto the list just like everyone else.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2011)

del said:


> i think you're an asshole-american
> 
> keep up the good work



I second the motion.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2011)

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



congrats here is a rep point 4 u


----------



## Tank (Jul 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Only 29 more people needed for The Ignore List to hit triple digits!
> 
> C'mon peeps!  Do your part for The Goal!


I did my part


----------



## lilbug (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> > Then, why are you here a member of this board, talking with, oh my gosh...Americans?
> ...



I find this truly sad and really, I guess that's all there is to say.  My maker and I are solid so I'm not need of reform.


----------



## Zona (Jul 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Only 29 more people needed for The Ignore List to hit triple digits!
> 
> C'mon peeps!  Do your part for The Goal!



Wouldnt that be the 

Ignore-list


----------



## Blagger (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism, I actually quite like you. Though I don't care if the feeling's not mutual.  But as informed, well crafted and clearly passionate some of your posts are, some defy both logic and human nature in one stroke. Identity's not something you can shake-off in a heartbeat. And, however much you may tell me otherwise, there's still a very clear and encouraged connection between communities in America (and Canada) that are proud of their connections to Europe (and beyond). I mean, need I remind you - however hard it may be to swallow - that the majority of your Founding Fathers - however much they'd sacrificed - considered themselves English-American?


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.
> 
> You are either an AMERICAN or you AREN'T. A house divided amongst itself cannot stand. You cannot have a loyalty to another place, or another philosophy and still have the proper amount of loyalty to the United States of America. It's one or the other boys and girls.
> 
> ...



Dead on target.  I am of (get ready!) scots, irish, english, german, and italian decent.  I don't have any particular affinity to any of those countries (wellllll, I am sort of an anglophile).   When I was growing up, people would only say "I'm german-american" only in response to a specific question about ancestry.  Now they do it, in the balkanized society libs have created, as a way to distinguish themselves from just plain american.  That's what I am - my ethnicity, identification, and loyalties are american - nothing else.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Anachronism, I actually quite like you. Though I don't care if the feeling's not mutual.  But as informed, well crafted and clearly passionate some of your posts are, some defy both logic and human nature in one stroke. Identity's not something you can shake-off in a heartbeat. And, however much you may tell me otherwise, there's still a very clear and encouraged connection between communities in America (and Canada) that are proud of their connections to Europe (and beyond). I mean, need I remind you - however hard it may be to swallow - that the majority of your Founding Fathers - however much they'd sacrificed - considered themselves English-American?



Are you British?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 24, 2011)

Zona said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Only 29 more people needed for The Ignore List to hit triple digits!
> ...


How could you find out if you've already made the ignore-list?


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Are you British?



Yes, he is. What he fails to realize is that even in that time period, my family held no stead for those who maintained loyalty to any nation other than this one....

My relatives were apparently involved in the lynching of a Tory in Essex, CT in the last couple decades of the 18th century.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Anachronism, I actually quite like you. Though I don't care if the feeling's not mutual.  But as informed, well crafted and clearly passionate some of your posts are, some defy both logic and human nature in one stroke. Identity's not something you can shake-off in a heartbeat. And, however much you may tell me otherwise, there's still a very clear and encouraged connection between communities in America (and Canada) that are proud of their connections to Europe (and beyond). I mean, need I remind you - however hard it may be to swallow - that the majority of your Founding Fathers - however much they'd sacrificed - considered themselves English-American?



Anachronism clarified that you're British, and therefore I think you have the wrong take on the OP.  You are possibly unaware that for some time in the US there has been a concerted effort by the left to balkanize this country for political purposes, eg, permitting the flooding of this country with 20 million illegal aliens - what european country would allow that? 

OF COURSE the US is a historical extension of europe, we fit nicely in the western tradition.  (More or less. )  And of course we know the nature of the founding fathers - in many respects they were much more like british than current day americans.   Conservatives are trying to, well, conserve, the unique qualities about this country that are american, while the left tries hard every day to make it identity-free, nothing more than an address.  Part and parcel of that is to get people to focus intently on where they came from, not where they are.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2011)

People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Flopper said:


> People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.



You might have a point if these people were first-generation Americans; people who were born elsewhere. Most of these people aren't. THEY have no connection to these other countries. They weren't born there. They've never lived there. In many cases they've never even visited the place. Yet they're standing there boldly announcing their preference for that country, culture, and society over the one that they live in.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > You are possibly unaware that for some time in the US there has been a concerted effort by the left to balkanize this country for political purposes, eg, permitting the flooding of this country with 20 million illegal aliens - what european country would allow that?
> ...


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Flopper said:


> People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.



False - there is a distinct american culture, known to all except those who deliberately balkanize thenselves.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.
> ...



Good point.  One Maldef separatist said something like "I want mexicans [he's referring to illegals plus mexican americans] to think of themselves first and foremost as mexicans, even to the seventh generation in this country".


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Flopper said:


> It may take 10, 20, or 50 years but eventually America will open it's boarders.



OVER MY DEAD BODY!!! and I'll be more than happy to take a couple of people with me in the process.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.
> 
> You are either an AMERICAN or you AREN'T. A house divided amongst itself cannot stand. You cannot have a loyalty to another place, or another philosophy and still have the proper amount of loyalty to the United States of America. It's one or the other boys and girls.
> 
> ...



I'm a black American, black first American second. But no hyphen.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.
> ...



Just what we've been saying.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.
> ...


I agree, there is a distinct and growing American made culture but most of our culture is still rooted abroad.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



So.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 24, 2011)

You know........in the late 70's and early 80's, my Grandmother used to tell me stories about my heritage in Scotland.  Part of my lineage goes all the way back to members of the Black Watch of Scotland, and Robert the Bruce on her side.  She's half German and half Scottish.

My Grandfather's lineage goes all the way back to Erik the Red.  He's a full blooded Norwegian who immigrated here from Norway.

Although I've got a lot to be proud of in my lineage, I've never identified myself as a Scottish American or a Norwegian American or anything else other than American.

Matter of fact, when asked what I was while traveling overseas with the Navy, anytime someone asked what nationality I was, I simply said "American".  Sometimes I'd tell them I was an American Sailor when pressed for what did I do for a living.

My personal opinion?  It's just like I was told in boot camp..........there are dark blue Sailors and there are light blue Sailors, but our colors are blue and gold, and we are all Sailors.

Same with being American.  I was born in this country, and yeah.......I'm proud of my heritage, but I'm not going to make little subsets so that I can set myself apart from others.

We're ALL Americans.  Leave the hyphen out.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> I'm a black American, black first American second. But no hyphen.



Then you are an Enemy of this nation so far as I am concerned, and a threat to everything that this country was intended to be about. 




Flopper said:


> I agree, there is a distinct and growing American made culture but most our culture is still rooted abroad.



No. American culture, like the American language takes in other things and makes them our own. We take these things, modify them to our uses and insert them into our society. Like a hobo camp's "stone soup"; we've taken the ingredients and made them more than the individual parts could be. The individual parts no longer exist, they're part of the greater whole. Unfortunately the only thing we've gotten from Europe in the last century is SOCIALISM; and I'd be happy to give that back, thank you very much.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know........in the late 70's and early 80's, my Grandmother used to tell me stories about my heritage in Scotland.  Part of my lineage goes all the way back to members of the Black Watch of Scotland, and Robert the Bruce on her side.  She's half German and half Scottish.
> 
> My Grandfather's lineage goes all the way back to Erik the Red.  He's a full blooded Norwegian who immigrated here from Norway.
> 
> ...



Well spoken.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a black American, black first American second. But no hyphen.
> ...



I wouldn't quite call those people enemies, but they aren't really americans.  As I said, America is just an address to them.  One wonders - why don't they leave and go to the place they primarily identify with?  It would in most cases be an improvement to this country.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> We're ALL Americans.  Leave the hyphen out.



Yep. That and leave the Scotish, Irish, German, Mexican, Brazilian, etc... flags and other paraphenalia in the foreign countries where it belongs.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> I wouldn't quite call those people enemies, but they aren't really americans.  As I said, America is just an address to them.  One wonders - why don't they leave and go to the place they primarily identify with?  It would in most cases be an improvement to this country.



I would, do, and have called these people enemies. Realize, the US has no TRUE allies outside of our own borders. Hell, we don't have enough allies HERE in our own citizenry.

They don't leave because they know they will not be as financially viable as socially free or as well received as they are here.


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 24, 2011)

_The problem being that it's not those who are 'hyphenated americans' who invented the hyphen.  When one is asked what one 'is' if you say american they will then ask - yes, but of what race????  And of course many usually answer - the human race of course. _


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > We're ALL Americans.  Leave the hyphen out.
> ...



Hey........nothing wrong with celebrating Cinco de Mayo or St. Patricks day.  Matter of fact, during those times I would EXPECT to see flags for those countries, because those are immigrants that are celebrating where they come from.

I personally like going to Scottish fairs and walking around others who share my heritage.

But I still identify myself as simply "American".

And.......there's nothing wrong with acknowledging where your roots come from.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a black American, black first American second. But no hyphen.
> ...



Your concern is of no import to this black American.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



You feel compelled to post that you aren't interested?  THAT seems rather stupid.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey........nothing wrong with celebrating Cinco de Mayo or St. Patricks day.  Matter of fact, during those times I would EXPECT to see flags for those countries, because those are immigrants that are celebrating where they come from.



]I personally like going to Scottish fairs and walking around others who share my heritage.

But I still identify myself as simply "American".[/quote]

Those events are not the problem, but they have allowed the problem to expand. Seing an Irish flag and green beer on St Patrick's day in one thing. Seeing it in the windows of an entire neighborhood in Worcester, MA 365 days a year IS a problem. If we could keep it to the individual days and events, that would be one thing; but we apparently can't so these activities need to go away.



ABikerSailor said:


> And.......there's nothing wrong with acknowledging where your roots come from.



True. However, when one is willing to put that heritage ahead of being an American, there is most definitely a MAJOR problem. The sort of problem that should be getting people imprisoned, or better yet deported.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Your concern is of no import to this black American.



Your entire existance is of no importance to me. Welcome to the Ignore List. Just remember to step forward and announce your loyalties as proudly once we True Americans take control of this country back from people like you.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



America is just an address. It's been the address of my family since 1710, but they've been black since the beginning of humans. Black trumps America anytime.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Your concern is of no import to this black American.
> ...



I did it!

On to 100.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



Method to the madness, brother. A method to the madness.


----------



## JScott (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.
> ...



You are a dumb kid, no one cares what you think. This coming from a Scottish family that has been here since 1543.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

JScott said:


> This coming from a Scottish family that has been here since 1543.



If you're a Scotish family that's been here since 1543, I would suggest you need to be arrested for espionage. You do of course know what the approved penalty for espionage is, right?


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 24, 2011)

A thread about hyphens can't be complete without Dabs Tilde.


----------



## JScott (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> > This coming from a Scottish family that has been here since 1543.
> ...



Im not really concerned with your childish threats. 

My family helped put this country together. My family fought in the Revolutionary War. My family helped explore and settle the west. Kiss my Scottish-American ass.


----------



## JScott (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> > This coming from a Scottish family that has been here since 1543.
> ...



Im 75 on his ignore list. Soon he will be on an island all by himself. This is the way America should be?


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2011)

> Unfortunately the only thing we've gotten from Europe in the last century is SOCIALISM; and I'd be happy to give that back, thank you very much



Oh, Really!  Just for starters there's
Albert Einstein
Henry Kissinger
Wernher Feiherr von Braun
Arthur Rubinstein
Mario Andretti
Admiral Rickover
Enrico Fermi
Ayn Rand


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 24, 2011)

Flopper said:


> Oh, Really!  Just for starters there's



How many of those individuals remained loyal to the country they left and how many became American citizens, and in several cases actively worked to protect and defend the United States? 

The one who might be an issue is Mr. Andretti.

Wanna try that again with what I was actually talking about.... ideals, philosophies, and objects?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2011)

24 more to go for the 3 Digit Ignore List!

w00t!


----------



## Kuros (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Seeing an Irish flag and green beer on St Patrick's day in one thing. Seeing it in the windows of an entire neighborhood in Worcester, MA 365 days a year IS a problem. If we could keep it to the individual days and events, that would be one thing; but we apparently can't so these activities need to go away.



I actually agree with this.  I have Irish heritage (weak, thankfully) and I'm anti-St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Really!  Just for starters there's
> ...


Well here are a few objects for you.
Enrico Fermi         1932 Nuclear Reactor
Konrad Zuse         1939 First Programmable Computer
Federico Faggin    1971 Computer Microprocessor
Robert Cailliau      1992 World Wide Web
Hans Geiger          1928 Geiger Counter
Joseph Begun        1935 Tape Recorder
Max Knoll              1930 Electron Microscope
Paul Kollsman        1928 Barometric Altimeter
Jacques Cousteau   1942 Demand Regulator for Scuba Diving
Igor Sikorsky         1940 Single Rotor Helicopter
Vladimir Zworykin  1928 Cathode Ray Tube


----------



## waltky (Jul 24, 2011)

Dat's Granny...

... she's a gator-trappin', turtle-snappin', Indian-wrestlin', Cajun-American...

... an' all ye Bible-hatin', terrorist-sympathizin', illegal alien-abettin', yankee media-type, lefty-lib'rals...

.. would be well advised not to mess with her...

... or ye liable to draw back a bloody nub.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2011)

here is one of my fav dual citizens
Wernher Magnus Maximilian, Freiherr[1] von Braun (March 23, 1912 &#8211; June 16, 1977) was a German rocket scientist, aerospace engineer, space architect, and one of the leading figures in the development of rocket technology in Nazi Germany during World War II and in the United States after that.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 25, 2011)

A





Flopper said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


 
A couple comments:  

- The first programmable computer was designed by Charles Babbage of england in the 1860s.  Zuse's "Z" machines were probably the first electro-mechanical programmable computers, but were special purpose.  The first fully electronic, general purpose programmable computer, ie, the fore-runner of todays machines, was the ENIAC created by Mauchley and Eckert at the University of Pennsylvania during WWII.

- The above distinguished list is hardly what we're getting today - the worst of the worst - instant welfare clients.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm Jewish-American. Nice to meet you.

The reason why people designate blank-American is because America has subcultures. I'm Jewish-American. I have different holidays, different foods, different customs, language, etc. 

Don't fear diversity, dude.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 25, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I'm Jewish-American. Nice to meet you.
> 
> The reason why people designate blank-American is because America has subcultures. I'm Jewish-American. I have diff​erent holidays, different foods, different customs, language, etc.
> 
> Don't fear diversity, dude.



anyone who doesn't fear the leftwing version of "diversity" is a fool.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.



I'm an Italian-American you cracker piece of shit. My people came over in boats in the 1890's and you crackers treat us like shit for decades and now you suckas spend your paychecks eating our food so SUCK ON IT BITCH.



> You are either an AMERICAN or you AREN'T.


Aren't Mexicans already from America? havn't looked at a map lately but I think there are more countries on the American super-continent than the U.S.


> You cannot have a loyalty to another place, or another philosophy and still have the proper amount of loyalty to the United States of America.


 who the fuck appointed you the judge of people's loyalty **** face? 


> Her family had been here in the United States since the 17th Century. In 1980, at nearly 90 years old. she failed to fill out her US Census documents and received a visit from a Census Worker. She ended up throwing him out of her home after cursing him out in her living room. Her reason.... He refused to list AMERICAN as her heritage on the form. Even after she'd explained to him that her family had come here more than three centuries earlier. That had a profound affect on the thought process of a certain 6 year old great-grandson of hers.



"America" isn't an ethnic heritage, its a geographical location, that's why shit for brains.  THe government already knows you're an American by the very fact they sent you a census form - seems like your grandma wasn't too bright. 



> So what do you folks think? Should we be focusing on these hyphenations of our heritage, or should we actually be forcing people who come to this country to actually become a part of this country, and not remain even partially loyal to other nations, religions, etc...




I'm against government telling people they can't call themselves whatever the fuck they want to call themselves. If you want to abandon where you came from and just eat hot dogs and apple pie and forget there ever was a homeland where people were a little different - that's fine - that's your business - do it all you want jackass - but you've got no fucking right to tell my family we can't call ourselves Italian-Americans shithead.



> in addition to (or often in place of) loyalty to the United States?




All naturalized citizens swear an oath to the U.S. you dumb **** face. I was natural born - never had to swear an oath to become a citizen, and neither did you.


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 25, 2011)

_AmeriCAN First and Foremost - anything after that does not really matter......... so chill people._


----------



## Ravi (Jul 25, 2011)

Yet another example of over the top nationalism.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...












very enlightening statement. it answeres the question "does obama hate American exceptionalism?"  "God Bless America? NO NO NO God Damn America it's in the bible."  Yep..


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 25, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Yet another example of over the top nationalism.



shut up honey... "Black trumps America" keep up.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 25, 2011)

Is saying South-aMericans still ok?

In their honour its fly the Bonnie Blue day here.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 25, 2011)

Flopper said:


> Well here are a few objects for you.....



Not a single one of which I couldn't live without. Remembering that I'd perfer we move AWAY from the ultra-technological society we have today since I believe it's part of what's breeding our problens here in the US.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 25, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another example of over the top nationalism.
> ...


You're against people choosing their own identities?

Maybe you can get a law passed to address this horror.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 25, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I'm Jewish-American. Nice to meet you.



Sorry but if that's how you identify yourself the feeling isn't mutual. Though I'm fairly ceratin you already knew that.




CitizenPained said:


> The reason why people designate blank-American is because America has subcultures. I'm Jewish-American. I have different holidays, different foods, different customs, language, etc.



There's nothing wrong with that, so long as the primary loyalty is to this Country. Unfortunately in many cases (and I fear you're one of them), that sub-culture is more important to you than this Country. That means your loyalties have to be questioned.




CitizenPained said:


> Don't fear diversity, dude.



I don't fear diversity. I fear disloyalty or misplaced loyalties.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 25, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick2 said:
> ...


That is a very interesting comment by that poster and deserves another highlight.


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 25, 2011)

_Say what?????????_


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 25, 2011)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No honey.. don't you see what's under my Avatar.. I'm a proud freckeled European American.. But I don't go around saying White trumps America.. no no no.. nor do I say,,, "GOD DAMN AMERICA."


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 25, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> I'm an Italian-American you cracker piece of shit. My people came over in boats in the 1890's and you crackers treat us like shit for decades and now you suckas spend your paychecks eating our food so SUCK ON IT BITCH.



Get in line. Every immigrant population was treated like shit, as they should have been until they assimilated themselves into AMERICAN culture. Your group is one of a handful of European cultures that has still failed to fully assimilate into American society, more than a century after their initial immigration. I can say that because my hometown has a massive population of immigrants from one small area of Sicily and there are third and fourth generation "americans" who still speak better Italian than English.




OohPooPahDoo said:


> Aren't Mexicans already from America? havn't looked at a map lately but I think there are more countries on the American super-continent than the U.S.



I'm not even going to dignify that with a response since you know exactly what I meant. Besides, the USA is the only meaningful country in the world, nevermind on the North American continent. 




OohPooPahDoo said:


> "America" isn't an ethnic heritage, its a geographical location, that's why shit for brains.



I completely and totally disagree. When you've been here for more than 300 years (hell, if you've been here for more than a generation) it damn well ought to be your ethnic heritage.




OohPooPahDoo said:


> I'm against government telling people they can't call themselves whatever the fuck they want to call themselves. If you want to abandon where you came from and just eat hot dogs and apple pie and forget there ever was a homeland where people were a little different - that's fine - that's your business - do it all you want jackass - but you've got no fucking right to tell my family we can't call ourselves Italian-Americans shithead.



That's fine. You have a right to be wrong.




OohPooPahDoo said:


> All naturalized citizens swear an oath to the U.S. you dumb **** face. I was natural born - never had to swear an oath to become a citizen, and neither did you.



That's part of the problem. We ASSUME that everyone born here is loyal to this country, and this country alone. You definitely prove that false, don't you?


----------



## Kuros (Jul 25, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.
> ...



Italian-American resentment is about as unjustified as Irish-American resentment.  

When I first read the OP, I shook my head.  But many subsequent posts responding to Anachronism's premise have shown his fears and prejudice at least have some sort of basis.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kuros said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Italian-American resentment is about as unjustified as Irish-American resentment.
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Jul 25, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baggage, who is also an Englishman was credited with the idea of a programmable computer.  We would refer to his machine today as a programmable calculator.  There were no programming instructions but rather mechanical parts which would be changed to order to alter the calculations.

Zuse's machine actually acceptable programmed instructions.  He was a German civil engineer and computer pioneer. His greatest achievement was the world's first functional program-controlled Turing-complete computer, the Z3, which became operational in May 1941.
Zuse was also noted for the S2 computing machine, considered the first process-controlled computer. He founded one of the earliest computer businesses in 1941, producing the Z4, which became the world's first commercial computer. In 1946, he designed the first high-level programming language, Plankalkül.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 25, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Jewish-American. Nice to meet you.
> ...


----------



## Tank (Jul 25, 2011)

If people do want to hyphenate, they should at least put the American part first


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

It was the dominant white culture that put the ____-American on us. At first, we were just negroes, Hebrews, Japs, whatever, but it must have been some nice sociologist who thought to add the latter.  Now you want to take it away?


----------



## Tank (Jul 26, 2011)

Just saying, instead of maybe Italian American it could be American Italian, and so on.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

If your family 'talks with the hands' and makes good spaghetti and ya can brawl like the rest of them, who cares?  

It's an adjective. It's a descriptor - if I say, _I come from an Italian American family in Hoboken_, that says a lot.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Due to political activism in the media most Americans are very hypenated.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

Due to whites not wanting minorities to be part of their larger identity, many people in America are hyphenated.


----------



## Tank (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Due to whites not wanting minorities to be part of their larger identity.


How could minorities be a part of whites larger identity?

That makes no sence at all.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Due to whites not wanting minorities to be part of their larger identity.
> ...



How?  By cross breeding with whites.  Goes on all the time.

I yearn for the day when 90% of the earths polulation is some shade of brown.

Ohh wait I think we already are


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Due to whites not wanting minorities to be part of their larger identity.
> ...



You seem to think that non-whites are sub-American, so why do you object to the hyphen?


----------



## Colin (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Due to whites not wanting minorities to be part of their larger identity.
> ...



Your sence makes no sense.


----------



## Tank (Jul 26, 2011)

America is just like any other place in the world, whatever type of people are the majority will decide what happens.

If or when Hispanics become the majority and decide to not celebrate the 4th of July or want to rename America, Mexico, well who's to stop them?


----------



## Tank (Jul 26, 2011)

Colin said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



Thanks spelling fairy


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> America is just like any other place in the world, whatever type of people are the majority will decide what happens.
> 
> If or when Hispanics become the majority and decide to not celebrate the 4th of July or want to rename America, Mexico, well who's to stop them?



I doubt that will happen...but hey, that's how democracy works!


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread is a hoot and a half.   Clueless numbskulls thinking it's all a matter of trivial semantics.  There are mexicans who've been here 30 years and don't speak a single word of english.

We had a 19 year old exchange student from Swizterland stay with us for two months.  Her native language is high german.  She speaks french and english _fluently_.  She knew english well enough that she would think up puns in english to amuse me.  She was repeatedly shocked at the large number of hispanics out here who speak little or no English.  She asked "If they are going to live here, why don't they learn English?"

They don't because English, american culture and traditions are UTTERLY not relevent to them, and still won't be if obama pulls off his amnesty/citizenship scheme.  However, american politics is NOT irrelevent to them.  They know the leftwingers want to use them as a path to permanent political power, and their side of the deal - permanent access to schools, the welfare system , etc - is just fine with them.    Long after that happens, if it happens, they will be one thing first, last, and always - mexicans.


----------



## Colin (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Any time racist scum.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Sep 3, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.
> 
> You are either an AMERICAN or you AREN'T. A house divided amongst itself cannot stand. You cannot have a loyalty to another place, or another philosophy and still have the proper amount of loyalty to the United States of America. It's one or the other boys and girls.
> 
> ...



I have absolutely NO problem with hyphenated Americans.  I think it's helpful and makes for a richer knowing of a person.  It's respectful to call someone African American, when that is how they choose to identify themselves.  It is an empowering label.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Sep 3, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > Im a dual national and carry two passports to prove it, hate me all you want butt...
> ...



Gee whiz, you make me want to work harder and faster at obtaining my duel citizenship.  Mexico, no less!

Do people like you have to work at hate or does it just come naturally?  Seems like it would take more effort than it is worth.



Patrick2 said:


> Anachronism clarified that you're British, and therefore I think you have the wrong take on the OP.  You are possibly unaware that for some time in the US there has been a concerted effort by the left to balkanize this country for political purposes, eg, permitting the flooding of this country with 20 million illegal aliens - what european country would allow that?



Small correction here.  Not 20,000,000 illegals, more like 30,000,000+.  Mexico claims 25% of their population is currently living in the US illegally.  That is 25,000,000 right there.  That doesn't include all those from other countries.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Hyphenated Americans..... Mexican-Americans; Asian-Americans; German-Americans; Irish-Americans; Muslim-Americans; Christian-Americans; Jewish-Americans; etc.... these people piss me off. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.
> 
> You are either an AMERICAN or you AREN'T. A house divided amongst itself cannot stand. You cannot have a loyalty to another place, or another philosophy and still have the proper amount of loyalty to the United States of America. It's one or the other boys and girls.
> 
> ...




Awesome. So instead of calling you a Moron-American, we'll just call you a Moron.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2011)

AnnieInMexico said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...



Question.........do you realize that the entire population of the US is only 300,000,000?


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Sep 4, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



I do.  That means illegals are making up 10% of our overall population.

The govt has been using the magical # of 12,000,000 for 10 years now.  More have crossed the border in the last 10 years.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Yet another example of over the top nationalism.



_That's the mentality of those who have NO country.  Thus the reason nationalism bugs them so damn much.   They come to this country and object to those born here waving the american flag while they wave the flag of their country of birth!   In their warped mind, the only nationalism they approve of is their own.   Seems that those who are loyal to the USA have no right to nationalism.  Go figure._


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> America is just an address. It's been the address of my family since 1710, but they've been black since the beginning of humans. Black trumps America anytime.



That makes you a racist and someone who doesn't even understand what it means to be American.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Seing[sic] an Irish flag and green beer on St Patrick's day in one thing. Seeing it in the windows of an entire neighborhood in Worcester, MA 365 days a year IS a problem.






What a stupid thing to say. People with an Irish flag in the window are not proclaiming their loyalty to Ireland over the US, and you really need to take another look at the demographic trends of Worcester if that is all you've noticed going on there (to the extent that anything is going on there) over the past few decades.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

Flopper said:


> People have a right to feel proud of their heritage and the culture that they bring to this country.  After all, most of American culture is British-American, Italian-American, German-American, Mexican-American, African-American, Indian-American, etc.  Given a thousand years or so and our culture will truly be American made but not yet.




American culture has been distinct since before we kicked the British out. It was one of the contributing factors of the the American Revolution.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

> If or when Hispanics become the majority and decide to not celebrate the 4th of July or want to rename America, Mexico, well who's to stop them?



Thats an idiotic question  why would any American citizen, regardless his ethnicity or national origin, wish to not celebrate the 4th or change the countrys name. 




> I have absolutely NO problem with hyphenated Americans.



No one should have a problem, as in its a non-issue. 

Or

Its an issue for those who wish to use race as some sort of political weapon.


----------



## José (Sep 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by *uscitizen*
> I yearn for the day when 90% of the earths polulation is some shade of brown.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



I would neg rep you for this, but then that would make me a whiny bitch like

Jullian, Dr Grump, Plasmaball, rightwinger, ravi.  Unlike these folks I can debate and not get butt hurt over an anonymous remark.

You have admitted you are a racist.  That makes you free game for the time of my choosing.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Sep 4, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > America is just an address. It's been the address of my family since 1710, but they've been black since the beginning of humans. Black trumps America anytime.
> ...



No it doesn't.  It makes his proud of his culture, history, and roots.  He didn't say he wasn't pro-America, he simply values his culture.  It is you that takes this entirely too far.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 4, 2011)

WillowTree's a  hyphenated- merkin. Look under her username


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

AnnieInMexico said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...




No, sorry. Considering America "just an address" demonstrates a profound lack of understanding of America, and putting the color of one's skin before loyalty to his country means he is a racist and unworthy to be an American.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

José;4092399 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *uscitizen*
> > I yearn for the day when 90% of the earths polulation is some shade of brown.
> 
> 
> ]




You got stomach problems?


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Sep 4, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You have a right to your opinions but it doesn't make you right.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

AnnieInMexico said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AnnieInMexico said:
> ...




Just a coincidence that it happens to turn out that I am.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Sep 4, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Welllllll, not so much.  Your attitude and feelings are coming from a place of extremes and that doesn't usually go over well with people and it tends to make them dig their foot in the dirt just to hold it there.  So in the end you just kinda shoot yourself in your own foot.  But then I guess at least you get to cry over the pain.  (shrugs shoulders)


----------



## José (Sep 4, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> José;4092399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all... but I deeply dislike the idea of living in the racially homogenised world described by uscitizen ("*90% of the earth's polulation is some shade of brown*").

I don't want to live in a world where 90% of all foods available are diferent flavors of pizzas.

I don't want to live in a world where 90% of all sports are variations of water sports.

And I don't want to live in a world where "90% of the earth's polulation is some shade of brown" either.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

AnnieInMexico said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AnnieInMexico said:
> ...




More than very much, 100%. Anyone who places the color of their skin above loyalty to their country is absolutely unAmerican. Anyone who thinks America is "just an address" absolutely does not understand the history and character of our great experiment.

No question about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

José;4093086 said:
			
		

> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > José;4092399 said:
> ...





Rest assured that if things ever just happen to settle out that way over time you will long since have been reduced to dust and won't need to worry about your stomach troubles.


----------



## José (Sep 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Unkotare*
> Rest assured that if things ever just happen to settle out that way over time you will long since have been reduced to dust and won't need to worry about your stomach troubles.



OK... Now I don't care about the browning of 90% of the world anymore cause you opened my eyes to the fact I won't be around to see it. 

Thanks for the priceless piece of information, Mr. Obvious. It changed my whole outlook on the issue.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

José;4094284 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Unkotare*
> > Rest assured that if things ever just happen to settle out that way over time you will long since have been reduced to dust and won't need to worry about your stomach troubles.
> 
> 
> ...




Ok then, spend your short, meaningless life in fear over a gradual change in superficial aspects of human appearance that may take place over a thousand years, if ever. Good luck with that. I'm sure they'll build a statue in your honor.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Sep 4, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> WillowTree's a  hyphenated- merkin. Look under her username



That's an example of her refusal to allow African Americans to have a hypenated name.  She's mocking them.  She'd rather be disrespectful to them and anything that seems to smack of "PC" pisses her off.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 5, 2011)

_I have heard that the spanish media is giddy reporting that in a few years hispanics will be the largest in numbers in the USA.  They will have surpassed the angosaxons I hear they have said.  What is mind boggling is that is ALL they seem to be happy about!  They say nothing about the standard of living which I'm sure by then will be in the gutter.  Nor do they seem to know that they will not be living in the same country that they have so dreamed in coming to as THEY will not know what to do with it once they have surpassed the anglosaxon.  They don't seem to realize that it is not only about numbers but quality.  They will have surpassed the anglosaxon IN NUMBERS ONLY!!!  If they had a clue as to what it takes to maintain a country such as the USA, they would and should be worried and stop the giddiness.  One does have to wonder if these people have a clue about anything._


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _I have heard that the spanish media is giddy reporting that in a few years hispanics will be the largest in numbers in the USA.  They will have surpassed the angosaxons I hear they have said.  What is mind boggling is that is ALL they seem to be happy about!  They say nothing about the standard of living which I'm sure by then will be in the gutter.  Nor do they seem to know that they will not be living in the same country that they have so dreamed in coming to as THEY will not know what to do with it once they have surpassed the anglosaxon.  They don't seem to realize that it is not only about numbers but quality.  They will have surpassed the anglosaxon IN NUMBERS ONLY!!!  If they had a clue as to what it takes to maintain a country such as the USA, they would and should be worried and stop the giddiness.  One does have to wonder if these people have a clue about anything._



"the spanish media"?

Why are people in Spain concerned about this?


----------

